# Anyone feel like they threw their money away buying the ET73?



## rio_grande (Jun 21, 2010)

I used mine a couple times and have had alot of trouble getting it to sync, range is less than 30 feet through my back door to the counter. depends on how you set it on the counter as to if it works. If you turn off the reciever you have tr re sync it with the transmiter through this overly diffucult door in the back that gives you the impression it seals up well. Then today I get a pop up thunderstorm and the screen now has water in it. It was working when I turned it off but who knows when I turn it back on.

I swaped this in for a 13.00 taylor weekend warrior.... What a dispapointment. I am glad I bought a couple for backups on sale. cause this thing is not dependable.

Anyway there are plenty of faults on my part, so maybee it is me but for this amount of money I expected much more.

Just seems like if someone would take this basic desigh and make it to last they would sell much better..... Or at least I would be happier.


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 21, 2010)

I just bought 2 of these and used 1 for the first time on Friday.

I haven't tested the range all that much, but from what I've read on here that can be an issue.  Our house is somewhat prefabbed so it probably doesn't have much resistance when going through all the walls and upstairs.

I've also read that their customer service is top notch so I wouldn't hesitate to call them.

From all the good reviews on here, I'd hesitate to think that this is common.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff I've had my ET 73 for a couple years and it still works great. The range is fine at the house and not bad at camp tho there I do tend to get to far away for the remote to read


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 21, 2010)

I too have had mine for a long time and am very happy with it - I have even left it on for a couple of weeks accidently and they were still good for several more smokes


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 21, 2010)

Ya Jerry if this one would work the distance from your smoker to the table in the cookshack that would suit my needs. I may have just got a bad one. I bought two so I put the other one out on the smoker and the range is better with this transmitter. I am trying to dry the other one out now.

I sent an e-mail to Maverick, see what comes back.

Anyone take one apart before?

Wondering if I take the circuit board out if that will get me to the gap between the screen and the cover?


----------



## shooter1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I've had mine for 2 years now and its still working. The range varies with the weather and it loses communication between the receiver and transmitter every now and then. I just sit them together for a few minutes and everything is fine again. Overall I am happy with the unit. People that have used the mod to increase the range say it works great. Some day I am going to have to give it a try.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2010)

Jeff check out this Wiki

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/maverick-et-73-mod


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 21, 2010)

I will definately try that if Maverick dosent offer to do anything. The moisture behind the cover is my fault. but the range isint. I can see how the screene comes out now.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2010)

I to have one maverick and the distance part is pretty bad too. But the cheap ones that I bought also work well temp wise but the distance and all they have to go thur is one screen door. I mean I can see the smoker from my livingroom but I can't read the thermo-meter from the livingroom. So all I need is one to work thur that door It's a thin piece of glass I mean single pane and everything.


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 21, 2010)

The only issue I have had with min is the range. Mine still goes from my front driveway into my house but it could be a little better. There is a mod to add an antenna as previously mentioned. The trick to get mine to sync up is to turn the remote reading unit on and then plug the probes into the base unit and turn it on. As long as I have my remote unit on then my base unit it syncs up right away. If I do it in reverse I have to dink with it all the time and try and push the little sync button under the cover.


----------



## dick foster (Jun 21, 2010)

When I finally do get around to getting one, I have something else now, I intend to sit down right away and modify it before even using it once.

Do antenna mods on both the receive and transmit units, do something to address the silly power switch and sealing both probes up with some ultra copper high temp RTV to make the probes water tight. Of course I'll test it enough to determine that it works as it should and get a baseline range measurement before taking the thing apart and messing with it.


----------



## thunderdome (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the Weber version of that Maverick...and the distance is about 15 feet. Complete B.S.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're not happy with your unit Jeff, I have two and for the price I'm very happy with them.

I did the transmitter mod on one and it made a good unit into a great one, I still need to do the receiver mod.

Might be a dumb question but are the batteries fresh?


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 21, 2010)

Not a dumb question dan, but they were new this smoke.

I may tinker with it, we will see.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mine is two years old with the transmitter mod this spring, now I feel I have my moneys worth. I have steel siding and compute in the basement, my receiver can sit at my computer and update on a regular basis. 

Not sure I would want the mod on the receiver, the wire is kinda sharp and its pretty easy to bend. Just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## bayouchilehead (Jun 21, 2010)

I hope you get that resolved. I also would like to give a tidbit about wet electronics like your situation. Shake out the majority of the water and put it in the refridgerator for a day or so. The cold air will dry it out and it should work just fine. Most circuit boards are sealed and it's the moisture in the gaps between solders that causes the problem.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2010)

Rio_Grande said:


> I used mine a couple times and have had alot of trouble getting it to sync, range is less than 30 feet through my back door to the counter. depends on how you set it on the counter as to if it works. If you turn off the reciever you have tr re sync it with the transmiter through this overly diffucult door in the back that gives you the impression it seals up well. Then today I get a pop up thunderstorm and the screen now has water in it. It was working when I turned it off but who knows when I turn it back on.
> 
> I swaped this in for a 13.00 taylor weekend warrior.... What a dispapointment. I am glad I bought a couple for backups on sale. cause this thing is not dependable.
> 
> ...


----------



## dick foster (Jun 22, 2010)

You'd be better off in a warm toaster oven, stress the word warm. You don't want to melt any of the plastics still on the PC board in some of the components.

Consumer electronics gadgets like this rarely have any sort of conformal coating applied to the PC board. However most of the materials used are impervious to water and it is indeed the stray conductive paths deposited by water soluble compounds that make things go awry.

Oddly enough many electronics PC production lines use soap and water at the end to clean assembled PC boards then warm air is used to dry them. Sometimes even a post bake is used to finish off with.

Also pure water like distilled water is not at all conductive, it is the compounds in solution like salts that are.  

To do an even better job of water clean up, take the unit apart and swap it out with a little isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol. That will also help to dry it out as the water combines with water and lowers the evaporation temperture.

Fresh water is rarely a problem but exposure to salt water is a always a concern. It depends on how long it remained in contact with salt water.

As long as the unit that was exposed to water is not powered up before being dried out, it is rarely a lasting problem. But the water and all traces of the junk that the water carried with it must be cleaned away and the unit thoroughly dried.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 22, 2010)

The Taylors were fine but are wired units.

Thanks for the advice.. much appriciated.


----------



## nickelmore (Jun 23, 2010)

I modded mine after sending it in to maverick for a replacement.   Shipping cost to them was on me, had it for 3 weeks to inspect it then sent me a replacement.    I would have thought that they would have sent some new propes for the aggrevation but they did not.

The new unit worked about 5 feet further than the old one, so I did not care about the warranty and I was not going to keep spending money to send it in.

I agree that I wish someone would take the time/effort to build a rugged model of a wireless therm.  I know about price points but I would imagine that there is a price peple would be willing to pay for something that actually worked,   Look at thermapens.

Since the change I dont have the link to the mods I did, but if you search for my posts you will find them


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Jun 23, 2010)

If you want to get the moisture out put the unit in a zip loc back of uncooked white rice for 24 hours.

I do this with cell phones for people all the time.  It works great and nothing will melt.


----------



## marty catka (Jun 23, 2010)

Just got the ET-73 and have only used it once.  I see some major differences between it and the other therms that I have.  Like, you don't have the preset meat temps like on other remote therms.  I also have the Oregon Scientific remote therm and like it a  lot.  Not a dual probe like the 73, very reliable and has a good alert to temps.  About $35 from their website.  I believe it is the AW-131.


----------



## guvna (Jun 23, 2010)

i love mine and recommend it to anyone who smokes. sometimes i wish it had a second meat probe though...


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 23, 2010)

The second probe can be used for meat just a little harder to push in with the blunt nose.

Mine has good range i just set it up so it is looking into the window and i can set in the anyroom and check temps.


----------



## erain (Jun 23, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> The second probe can be used for meat just a little harder to push in with the blunt nose.
> 
> Mine has good range i just set it up so it is looking into the window and i can set in the anyroom and check temps.


paul, just take the probe with the pointy end and use it to "pre punch" the hole, then insert the blunt probe...

personally I think for the money, and the features... dual probe,wireless reciever ,programable high AND low temps on one of the probes(which i believe is the one feature which sets the ET-73 from the rest), accuracy, battery life, and more. if there is another one out there that can do all that the ET-73 can I would look at one just to try it out and compare. so if there is another out there comparable in price, dual probe, hi-low temp settings on one probe(or both), and wireless let me know.... seriously not going up to bat for maverick, just havent seen another in the price range or heck even higher to match up.

also range really has not been a problem for me at all, can go throughout the house, down the drive to mail box, garden, garage, and generally never loose signal.  good product for the price with good cust support-had a bad probe, i crimped it and they sent me new ones.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 23, 2010)

I love my ET-73.

I use it in the meat fridge too, when I cure bacon & such. I put the meat probe in a bottle of water (half-way in) to track the meat temp, because the other one just hanging in there (measuring the air) fluctuates  from 29˚ to 41˚. Those temps make the water in the bottle range from 36˚ to 38˚, which would also be the temp of the meat----Perfect!

I'll bet I have 6 weeks of continuous (24 hour) use on those batteries, and they just keep on keepin' on. 

And yes their service in NJ is GREAT. The first one I got, after I tested it, the little tiny on/off switch broke off. I called them & they didn't even ask me to send it back----Just sent me another new one in a couple days.

Bearcarver


----------



## dick foster (Jun 23, 2010)

That part I do like. All those presets just get in the way for me because I don't intend to use them. Those temps are not for smoking but for roasting.


----------



## venture (Jun 23, 2010)

Don't own one, never used one.  The reviews are so mixed on this unit that I am holding back until I find one that is more universally acclaimed.  Seems some love them, some think they are worthless.  Reports of the on/off switch breaking easily.  Poor range, etc.  Yet the next guy loves his.  Think I will wait.


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 24, 2010)

Might not be a bad Idea, no response from their customer service


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 24, 2010)

I guess I'm lucky.  I purchased mine in 2007.  Last year the switch on the reciever broke off.  I called customer service and they sent me a new receiver.


----------

